
Theresa May wants sweeping new powers to control the internet - d0ne
https://www.rt.com/uk/388987-theresa-may-surveillance-internet/
======
d0ne
Link to the actual manifesto: [https://s3.eu-
west-2.amazonaws.com/manifesto2017/Manifesto20...](https://s3.eu-
west-2.amazonaws.com/manifesto2017/Manifesto2017.pdf)

